# first real box, + something else



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Managed to get enough time in the workshop to make 2 things the other day.
First, my first real box, with a lid. Made from rough sawn oak plank offcuts from the farm house renovation. Biggest problem for me is the fact I have no jointer or planer, or band saw, or......
I resawed the pieces in half to gain aprrox 10mm thickness for the sides, from the 25mm original. I did this on my home made table saw. Had to flip the wood to cut all the way through. Then I used my belt sander to smooth out the cuts.
The lid stayed the original thickness, put a rabbet around the edge and 45 degree on the top. Thickness was uneven so didn't turn out perfect.
Anyway, here's the pics.

The other project was something my wife saw on the net and requested one as a gift for her friend. It's a shelf, hanger, with a jar screwed into it for flowers or what ever.
She requested an old shabby chic type look, and that's what she got.
Pretty simple build, made from scrap pine. Just used the router table to free hand rout the hole so the jar fit perfectly with a little twist.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Nice job 

Here's a little tip," Biggest problem for me is the fact I have no jointer or planer, or band saw, or." you can use a good rip hand saw ,you will be amazed how fast and easy the hand saw will split up the stock for you.. 

Most have seen the folding wood hinge bible stand, it's made with the rip hand saw
Folding Bible Stand - eBay (item 170563469012 end time Nov-17-10 14:07:56 PST)

http://www.google.com/products/cata...ult&ct=result&resnum=1&sqi=2&ved=0CCgQ8wIwAA#

http://www.amazon.com/Sandvik-bahco-Tools-2500-22-XT-HP-R-Razor/dp/B000G33P6W/ref=pd_cp_hi_1
============



gav said:


> Managed to get enough time in the workshop to make 2 things the other day.
> First, my first real box, with a lid. Made from rough sawn oak plank offcuts from the farm house renovation. Biggest problem for me is the fact I have no jointer or planer, or band saw, or......
> I resawed the pieces in half to gain aprrox 10mm thickness for the sides, from the 25mm original. I did this on my home made table saw. Had to flip the wood to cut all the way through. Then I used my belt sander to smooth out the cuts.
> The lid stayed the original thickness, put a rabbet around the edge and 45 degree on the top. Thickness was uneven so didn't turn out perfect.
> ...


----------



## LexB (Apr 12, 2010)

Yeah, I tend to have a power tool mindset when approaching projects. Your tip reminded me of one that I read _somewhere_ that if you're resawing a large board that is too wide to do in the tablesaw, use the tablesaw to cut two kerfs (one on each edge) and the kerfs will help guide the handsaw.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Gavin,

re the boxes, did you cut the joints by hand or which jig was used?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Well done, like the look.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Gavin,
> 
> re the boxes, did you cut the joints by hand or which jig was used?



I used a jig I made myself, you can see it (just) in this thread.

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/21733-awesome-box-joint-jig-3.html

It was very simple to make, and creates pretty good box joints.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

xplorx4 said:


> Well done, like the look.


Thanks Jerry.
I've since put 3 coats of clear acrylic on the box, will put up new pic tomorrow.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok, have time now for new pic.
You might notice the chipped corners on the lid. I sanded it so smooth that 3 times it slipped from my hands and landed on the rough concrete floor of my workshop !
Does this happen to others ?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Gavin

Here's a little tip, if you run a v bit down the lid and the box it will remove the chip out and make it look like you wanted it to be that way..

Just tape the box up with some masking tape and run the box over the bit, woodworking the art of fixing errors 

V-Groove Router Bits
MLCS Dish Cutters, V-Groove, Sign Lettering, Router Letter Template Set, Sign Carving

=======



gav said:


> Ok, have time now for new pic.
> You might notice the chipped corners on the lid. I sanded it so smooth that 3 times it slipped from my hands and landed on the rough concrete floor of my workshop !
> Does this happen to others ?
> View attachment 39128


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Soft pine seems to be like a greased pig in my hands. Anytime I make someting out of pine I always go for that "distressed" finish so the dents look natural.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

*the dings, the dents*

Bob's suggestion of chamfering the edges is a good way to hide, er, I mean *fix* the problem. 

The same could be accomplished with a few passes of a block plane held at 45°, too, which would avoid the setup time on the router table.


----------



## gav (Oct 12, 2009)

Good suggestions. I also thought I could simply increase the rabbet around the bottom edge of the lid that keeps it in place on the box. Should also do the trick.
May give it a go today. Or could just leave it as is to add to the rustic appeal 
If I make it too perfect, no one I know will believe I made it.


----------

